# moving



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

could anyone give me the email or tel.no of removal vans which would be willing to move the usual chattels from chiclana de la frontera to marseille before the end of july?
I did find a few but seem to be based in the UK. Several do the UK/ Spain run.
thanks.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

There are several who advertise on the local Cadiz forum - pm me for details of the forum 

Davexf


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Good luck with the move Justina, I hope you will continue to drop into la Tasca for a chat now and again!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Justina said:


> could anyone give me the email or tel.no of removal vans which would be willing to move the usual chattels from chiclana de la frontera to marseille before the end of july?
> I did find a few but seem to be based in the UK. Several do the UK/ Spain run.
> thanks.


You could look at this
International Moving Quotes From Removals Companies | Expat Forum


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Moving*



Pesky Wesky said:


> You could look at this
> International Moving Quotes From Removals Companies | Expat Forum


and I duly did pesky wesky but while watching the tele I mistakenly pressed the where from button which gave me antartica and hanged if I could remove it. I did get onto it by their sidebar, think daily mail, but reckon they finish early, so hope for better luck tomorrow.
cheers.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Justina said:


> and I duly did pesky wesky but while watching the tele I mistakenly pressed the where from button which gave me antartica and hanged if I could remove it. I did get onto it by their sidebar, think daily mail, but reckon they finish early, so hope for better luck tomorrow.
> cheers.


Whaaat??
I don't get it!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Good luck with the move Justina, I hope you will continue to drop into la Tasca for a chat now and again!


thanks Alca. Sad things can happen to any of us, but I will leave Spain with many tears. I love the country and its people who have been very open and kind to us expats/immigrants.
What I most appreciate is what you see is what you get, which to me, as a Scot is as it should be. The people are so direct even from looking at you from top to toe as if one should check one's clothing. 
After many years in Mexico where class means everything and the general distrust, Spain was a lovely relief.
Anyway, keeping my options open for a few months. 
One should never look back.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*"moving*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Whaaat??
> I don't get it!


perhaps I didn't explain, but I pressed on the bar you gave and up came the usual options where from to where and I mistakenly tapped the key on the first place which was antartica and impossible to remove it. However, I did find the same ad on the side which was more flexible, although I did pay attention this time. I hope that explains it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Justina said:


> perhaps I didn't explain, but I pressed on the bar you gave and up came the usual options where from to where and I mistakenly tapped the key on the first place which was antartica and impossible to remove it. However, I did find the same ad on the side which was more flexible, although I did pay attention this time. I hope that explains it.


No, you did explain right it was just that I looked through because I was surprised that Antartica came up, and I couldn't find it so thought you were joking and I didn't get the joke 
It is strange that Antartica is on that list, isn't it? I've never seen it on a country pull down menu like that before.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, you did explain right it was just that I looked through because I was surprised that Antartica came up, and I couldn't find it so thought you were joking and I didn't get the joke
> It is strange that Antartica is on that list, isn't it? I've never seen it on a country pull down menu like that before.


I was equally surprised and even more that it refused to remove itself.
cheers.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

thanks dave, but the few I found were for the UK.


----------

